

High availability and configuration management, RFC - eLobato
http://blog.daniellobato.me/2014/02/high-availability-and-configuration-management/

======
ggglll
It kind of looks like the 'guide' skips Chef altogether. Opscode docs make it
look pretty easy to scale up, can anyone with a large Chef deployment share
what are the pinpoints?

